# First Meatloaf of the season



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

*ohhhhhh yeah !! now you're talkin.*


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I am pretty sure that is what they eat in Heaven…


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you guys…I figured you for meat and potato guys.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thawing a package of hamburger as I type, it was going to be just hamburgers but now it will be a meatloaf . I'll have a baked potato and green beans with it. 

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Happy to have inspired you, Bud.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Meatloaf is so versatile. Sometimes i use hot italian sausage in place of beef .Also add finely chopped carrots and cabbage up to 50% various vegetable content. Just did a pot of Chile with Italian Sausage instead of Gr Beef. Mmmmmm. My 17 tr old daughter didnt know what Chili was. I said gee they serve it at Wendys.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Just make sure it's real meat, not that impossible stuff bill gates wants you to eat to save the earth.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Say no to fake meat!


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Say no to fake meat!


Back when I was vegetarian, I would use "ground round" - complete crap, textured soy protein product made from soy flour, a byproduct of soy oil production the food industry needed to find a way to get rid of.
Devoid of real nutrition, almost all the vitamins/minerals are added - basically a vitamin supplement stored in a soy protein sponge.
No taste either, had to add extra salt, oil and spices to make it taste like something. 

I was so deluded and thought it was "healthier".
Same how public health officials convinced people margarine is healthier than butter, saturated fat is "evil".


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Onions mushrooms and lots of seasoning. In the oven at 350 until done. The hard part now is waiting.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> Onions mushrooms and lots of seasoning. In the oven at 350 until done. The hard part now is waiting.
> 
> Bud


Yup lots of seasoning. You can't do much with unseasoned meat but it is possible with careful cooking.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

user_12345a said:


> Back when I was vegetarian, I would use "ground round" - complete crap, textured soy protein product made from soy flour, a byproduct of soy oil production the food industry needed to find a way to get rid of.
> Devoid of real nutrition, almost all the vitamins/minerals are added - basically a vitamin supplement stored in a soy protein sponge.
> No taste either, had to add extra salt, oil and spices to make it taste like something.
> 
> ...


We love vegetables. Especially spinach, swiss chard, escarole, and broccoli rabe…
My guy says he could be a vegetarian as long as he could have steak, roast beef
and pork roast.  Good for you that you saw the light! not that there is anything wrong with vegetarians.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> Onions mushrooms and lots of seasoning. In the oven at 350 until done. The hard part now is waiting.
> 
> Bud


Well Bud, how was it?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We get premade uncooked meatloaf that is in a foil pan at Wegman’s grocery store. It is a cold weather product, none available in the summer. Slather some chili sauce on top and pop it in the oven with a baking potato. Yum! I like meatloaf sandwiches, too, hot or cold.
Years ago when I worked construction outdoors in the NY winter, I used to make crock pot meatloaf. I made the meatloaf and put it in a a ball shape in the bottom of the crock pot. Then I put a few potatoes around it and turned it on in the morning. When I got home frozen, I had a hot tender meatloaf with meatloaf flavored potatoes. I should do it again.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Done in 50 minutes, faster than expected, and it is great. On second serving with half a baked potato (microwave). Held up on the beans don't think I will have room. Leftovers tomorrow.

Bud


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Two Knots said:


> Say no to fake meat!


Fake beef has more fat, more calories, and more sodium so how does this make it healthier then real beef.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

What kinds of meat did you use Knot?
I like to use beef, veal and pork in even amounts. I cannot always find ground veal though. I noticed my store has a veal, pork and beef meatloaf mix in the meat dept.
I miss those days where you got all three separated in one pack. I never see that anymore. 
I have pork and beef. Maybe a meatloaf is in my immediate future.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I only use ground beef 80/20…I never put pork in my meatloaf because I cook it medium rare… I put it in my wolfgang puck steam oven for only 30 minutes at 400*…it come medium rare and moist with the outside crunchy…I do put pork in my ground beef for meatballs though, usually 50/50…


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm not sure what my local store is doing but occasionally I buy 80/20 and get something closer to 93 and this meat loaf was like 93. Cooked it on a flat grilling plate that allows grease to drain and got almost zero below the pan. In past I have used a bread pan and ended up with my meatloaf swimming in grease, thus the switch to the flat approach.
I did snap a picture if I can figure out how to post it. Old computer and old brain makes it a challenge.
Bud


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I cook pork tenderloin to medium rare (pink). I cook pork chops to medium rare as well. I tend to cook meatloaf to well.
Never made it any less done than medium.
My wife if she sees any red on any meat, she is not impressed. But she is getting better. Its hard to cook for someone who eats well done steaks. I always have to kill hers to get it done and usually its still pink as I am afraid to ruin good meat.
I do add fine chopped onion to my meat loaf, some crushed garlic, Italian parsley, eggs, wine, Regiano and bread crumbs. Sometimes I add finely chopped red bell as well.
A tablespoon of _Worcestershire_ sauce too.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I cook it up on a rack with chopped onions underneath…the fat drips down and the onions brown. I drain off the fat reserve the onions and make my gravy from there - using my mashed
potato water and my carrot water, salt/pepper, soy sauce, a couple pinches of brown sugar and a couple dashes of apple cider vinegar…thicken it with a slurry of corn starch mixed with milk. It makes a delicious creamy gravy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I also make leg of lamb seasoned with rosemary garlic, salt and pepper, and
cook it medium rare as well, with a killer gravy.

I think I’m part cannibal, I love rare steak, and beef steak tartare and Carpaccio as well. 

Carpaccio (pronounced "car-PAH-chee-oh") is a traditional Italian appetizer consisting of raw beef sliced paper-thin, drizzled with olive oil and lemon juice, and finished with capers and onions. In contemporary cuisine, carpaccio can refer to any thinly sliced raw meat or fish, such as tuna, served in this fashion.


Steak tartare is a meat dish made from raw ground beef or horse meat. It is usually served with onions, capers, pepper, Worcestershire sauce, and other seasonings, often presented to the diner separately, to be added for taste. It is often served with a raw egg yolk on top of the dish. The name tartare is sometimes generalized to other raw meat or fish dishes. A less-common version in France is tartare aller-retour, a mound of mostly raw ground meat that is lightly seared on both sides.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

Bud9051 said:


> I'm not sure what my local store is doing but occasionally I buy 80/20 and get something closer to 93 and this meat loaf was like 93. Cooked it on a flat grilling plate that allows grease to drain and got almost zero below the pan. In past I have used a bread pan and ended up with my meatloaf swimming in grease, thus the switch to the flat approach.
> I did snap a picture if I can figure out how to post it. Old computer and old brain makes it a challenge.
> Bud


We get 93/7 at Sam's (that is, I believe, all they sell) and like having less fat after baking. Sometimes we do mix some hot sausage in with it though which slightly raises the fat content. But we make our meatloaf kind of chunky with rough cut (pieces 3/4 inch or so) onion, green pepper, chucks of cheddar, medium black olives. To keep the carbs down we do not use any bread crumbs but substitute parmesan (from the can). We add one egg per pound of meat as binder.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> I cook it up on a rack with chopped onions underneath…the fat drips down and the onions brown. I drain off the fat reserve the onions and make my gravy from there - using my mashed
> potato water and my carrot water, salt/pepper, soy sauce, a couple pinches of brown sugar and a couple dashes of apple cider vinegar…thicken it with a slurry of corn starch mixed with milk. It makes a delicious creamy gravy.


Never even considered using milk instead of water for the corn starch. I tend to lean on flour for gravies. Sometimes I don't want a shiny gravy. And I never use milk in gravy. I don't make that white sausage gravy either. I know that has milk.
But I do use corn starch often to thicken things like beans. Nicer when its not watery but a bit creamy.
I am big on roux. I usually have some already made in the fridge.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’ve always used flour to thicken gravy, only the last couple of years
I discovered that corn starch thickens instantly - you don’t have to cook it
to cook out the flour flavor…
Also no lumps, it smooths out immediately. Give it a try on your next gravy
and make the slurry with milk…I, too like roux and use it a lot.

I make German String beans with Delmonte canned string beans.
Try it, I know you’ll like it.
In about 2 T of melted butter, add 1/2 chopped onion and brown it…then
stir in some flour...about a rounded Tablespoon, and mix it up until it’s smooth,
then add the juice from the can. it will thicken up after a minute or two
then add the string beans, salt and pepper to taste, heat through and enjoy…
Also, a bit of crispy chopped bacon kudnt hert! and also a bit of spaetzle added to it is good.

I know how to say it in German but don’t know how to spell it …
phonetically …Ing-gull - brite String-beans?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Engelbrecht?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks right, but when I google for a recipe, I can’t find it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

How about Grüne Bohnen. Recipe looks much as you described.









Oma's Cooking Green Beans - Grüne Bohnen >


Cooking green beans, German-style, makes a wonderful side dish for almost any meal. Cooking the grüne Bohnen till just tender with a creamy white sauce is so traditional and so lecker!




www.quick-german-recipes.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ya know, I’m sure we discussed this here already, your link jogged my memory.
Anyhow, it’s what I was describing, only I use DelMonte string ( cut) beans, and I brown the onions…

here ya go, I copied this from your link, Wooley.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes we did discuss it before, did a quick search of the forum but didn't come up with in.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

…and have you ever made it? It’s delicious.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

No, we're not green bean fans unless home grown and just picked before cooking. I haven't grown them in many years either.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I like meat cooked to medium well done. My daughter eats rare meat. I tell her to put a band aid on it and put it back out to pasture.


----------

